# What is sex appeal to you?



## Papi (Nov 18, 2015)

As the title says.


----------



## lavendersnow (Jan 13, 2016)

As in, what do I find sexy in partner? 

Someone who can be sensitive but strong. Isn't afraid to be selfless but is more dominant than myself and takes charge.


----------



## KC (May 5, 2011)

For me, every person carries a certain vibe and how that person "rocks" that vibe determines if I'm interested or not. 

They're all sorts of people out there with different lifestyles - conservative, nerdish, geeky, religious, athletic and how they wear their identity in terms of confidence and pride in what they do. 

Everyone exudes different sexual energies or attraction but their comfort and openness to show it can be alluring.


----------



## ctrlfeelings (Feb 5, 2016)

In a woman, i seek beauty with brains.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Female genitals and a likable personality.


----------



## McFluff (Feb 17, 2016)

Dominance, good body, good face, not stupid



BAM FUCKING HOT


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

big booty little booty and butts.


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

Confidence. Intense eye contact. Intelligence. 
Physically bigger/taller/stronger than me.


----------



## flowerbomb3 (Mar 3, 2016)

Weird, shy, nice taste in music. Intelligent, funny. Clingy. :kitteh: I love the vibe that guy likes to hug a lot. Deep conversations<3


----------



## sudo (Dec 8, 2015)

KC said:


> For me, every person carries a certain vibe and how that person "rocks" that vibe determines if I'm interested or not.
> 
> They're all sorts of people out there with different lifestyles - conservative, nerdish, geeky, religious, athletic and how they wear their identity in terms of confidence and pride in what they do.
> 
> Everyone exudes different sexual energies or attraction but their comfort and openness to show it can be alluring.



This! It's all about vibe/energy for me. I always see people that are generally perceived to be "sexy" - I mean, they have the look, the body, the pretty face, all the outward ingredients necessary to stir the hormones of the average male, but they do absolutely nothing for me because that "it factor" isn't there.

A lot of people think I am either lying or gay when I say I don't find certain celebrities sexy, but I genuinely don't a lot of the time. I am sincerely more drawn to the aura surrounding the person than conventional beauty.


----------



## Buttahfly (Jul 30, 2013)

Skinny to medium body.
Clothes that I like turn me on. *skinny jeans* and sweaters for example. 
Vibes are important. Some kind of independence, self confidence, introversion, deepness, open mind vibe.


Combine that into one guy and I will probably want you.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

I love to be dominated. And there's a fine line between domination and sadism, which I don't find sexy at all, so they have to know what they're doing. 

Domination, for me, can be more than them pinning me down or something like that. I also find it very nice being held really tightly, being spoken to very delicately/kindly, etc. (swooning a little as I type this.) It's the feeling of being taken care of by this stronger, more worldly, confident person. That's incredibly sexy and sweet at the same time.

If I was dating someone, they would become whom I found physically attractive. The type of person I'd be likely to have a fling with if I was ever desperate enough (I don't have the urge to have flings. I feel like I'd view it more as masturbation) -- someone outgoing, chill, friendly, funny, sincere, simplistic, and wholesome. Someone who cares less about my gender and more about just having a nice time. My height or taller, preferably older, with short hair and maybe some body mods. He'd have that Southern or Midwestern charm. As long as they had that personality, their looks would probably mean very little, though.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

Sex appeal to me, in a conventional sense is someone who has a mysterious side to them. Yet, at the same time, because it is conventional, the same sex appeal can make a person boring.

Sex appeal and finding someone physically appealing exist on two different planes.

1. Sex appeal refers to someone being.. an object, a pretty face without having much substance other than nice abs and possibly a well endowed you know what. Doesn't mean they know how to work it. (Lust)

2. Finding someone physically appealing goes beyond the superficial and involves the personal aspects of a person, the intangibles, something about that makes that just makes them attractive, not by any conventional means, but on a subconscious level like there is a sense of familiarity in a scary but good way like you are able to lose yourself in that special someone. (Love)


----------



## water_girl (Mar 20, 2016)

Introvertia said:


> Confidence. Intense eye contact. Intelligence.
> Physically bigger/taller/stronger than me.


And to add to that...someone who will take care of me and be in charge.
BTW I'm an ENFP maybe an ENFJ. What is the best type for me!


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Handsome & warm face, athletic/lean, confident without being loud/obnoxious/tasteless, witty... must have a sense of humour (not afraid to laugh at oneself).


----------



## Meter90 (Apr 8, 2016)

Determination and devotion. A woman who can take charge and still be sensitive to others.

Physically, I would say any girl with a pulse


----------



## umop 3pisdn (Apr 4, 2014)

It's more of an undefinable x-factor type thing for me.

I mean attractive people are attractive, but the kind of sex appeal that hijacks my brain, and I don't just forget a moment later, is usually pretty hard to define.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

It is just some vibe they exude. I think there needs to be an animalistic quality, but not lacking sophistication. Sensuality is a big key. The person is in touch with their body and the atmosphere and has no shame in it. Being aestheticallt beautiful doesnt hurt, but that in itself is not sexy nor a requirement for it.

Unfortunately, being dreamy or brainy tends to kill sexy. Before people protest and say they find those qualities sexy, that is more about emotional/mental turn-ons that sheer sexiness, and it's ok to prefer that, but let's not confuse it with raw sex appeal.


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

1973-1975 Robert Plant. 

1987 Axl Rose.

Mick Jagger always.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

OrangeAppled said:


> It is just some vibe they exude. I think there needs to be an animalistic quality, but not lacking sophistication. Sensuality is a big key. The person is in touch with their body and the atmosphere and has no shame in it. Being aestheticallt beautiful doesnt hurt, but that in itself is not sexy nor a requirement for it.
> 
> Unfortunately, being dreamy or brainy tends to kill sexy. Before people protest and say they find those qualities sexy, that is more about emotional/mental turn-ons that sheer sexiness, and it's ok to prefer that, but let's not confuse it with raw sex appeal.


How would you "define" raw sex appeal, though?

That's an interesting observation, I have never consciously been aware of that, though it seems that it would a real and existing quality that certain individuals possess.

Women always say "confidence" but it's more then that, isn't it? a certain mystique, an attitude, a certain aura?

I hesitate to say that it is at times more simple for men; though perhaps, I am only speaking for myself.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Durian.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Meteoric Shadows said:


> How would you "define" raw sex appeal, though?
> 
> That's an interesting observation, I have never consciously been aware of that, though it seems that it would a real and existing quality that certain individuals possess.
> 
> ...


I honestly don't know if I can define it. Yeah, it is more than confidence. People can be confident about a lot, but still not inhabiting their own skin. I notice men who tend to exude (hetero) sex appeal have a few things in common:
- They make women feel special. When they look at you, talk to you, etc, it is just YOU.
- They are comfortable being appreciative, attentive and flirtatious. They are not too cool or feigning disinterest or needing to prove anything, but neither are they needy or acting like people-pleasers. I guess that is the confidence people speak of. Women pull this "trick" too: they come off like their attention or compliments are gifts to you because they are so amazing that you should be flattered they notice you; it's not a way to win _your_ favor or get _your_ attention. It's the thin line between seducing and chasing, I guess.
- They seem comfortable with their own body and appearance, and they seem to make the best of what they have. 
- The general sensuality mentioned before.

I am the dreamy/brainy type myself and ultimately click better with similar people in the long-run. I see the difference between my own personal attractions and more, uh, universal sex appeal. Of course people I find attractive may have sex appeal _to me_, but it isn't necessarily the initial impact they have on people in general.

You surely see the difference between a beautiful woman and a sexy woman though, right? Not that the two cannot or do not often overlap...


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

This is a simplification of something that is instinctual, but...
Superficial aspect: Bright/warm colored feminine clothing (lacy or silky; ruffles, bows,etc.)...
Character aspect: Confident, quirky, and caring...
Physical aspect: Doe eyes, baby face, and dark wavy hair...


----------



## ishan (Apr 1, 2016)

boobs


----------



## Kappa (Dec 29, 2013)

Sex appeal to me has mostly to do with a quirky, clever and witty sense of humor. Physically, I have always been attracted to the unique. Freckles, dark hair with pale skin, olive skin with light hair, green eyes, etc. A physical uniqueness mixed with witt is irresistible.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

Something I usually don't want to be around unless it's directed specifically at me and desired by me.


----------



## Huron00 (May 6, 2014)

Nice face, rather-extroverted personality, intelligent/inquisitive, uniqueness, fairness, kind, not too skinny or too fat

Sex appeal is sooooo broad. Sometimes its hard to pinpoint.


----------



## Zoobicknizer (Aug 11, 2015)

I mean, I usually just like nice, genuine people, but...if you must know my secrets: I find sassiness irresistible and clumsiness endearing. If you are both, I will probably like you. A lot.

I really have no conscious preferences for physical attributes. I've been attracted to people all over the spectrum. As people always say, personality is key.

Edit: Actually, I take that back. I _do_ have a preference for curly hair...


----------



## Privy (Jan 10, 2016)

Overt, _profound_ arrogance. 

The look of a hard days wear and tear.

Carefully constrained savageous desire. 

Ambition.

Cunning wit.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

OrangeAppled said:


> I honestly don't know if I can define it. Yeah, it is more than confidence. People can be confident about a lot, but still not inhabiting their own skin. I notice men who tend to exude (hetero) sex appeal have a few things in common:
> - They make women feel special. When they look at you, talk to you, etc, it is just YOU.
> - They are comfortable being appreciative, attentive and flirtatious. They are not too cool or feigning disinterest or needing to prove anything, but neither are they needy or acting like people-pleasers. I guess that is the confidence people speak of. Women pull this "trick" too: they come off like their attention or compliments are gifts to you because they are so amazing that you should be flattered they notice you; it's not a way to win _your_ favor or get _your_ attention. It's the thin line between seducing and chasing, I guess.
> - They seem comfortable with their own body and appearance, and they seem to make the best of what they have.
> ...


Sometimes...

I guess some people just exude sexuality more readily, where as with others it's a bit more subdued or not so readily apparent. Sometimes it's purely physical then other times it's just the way certain people are, they exude a certain sexuality that is more noticeable then usual.

I'm guessing that in some ways, some people are just very sensual, or there are other personality traits that may come off that way, or is more often typically associated with that. 

I think that as well, once you get to know someone intimately or closely enough in a certain way, you'll start to notice them in a more sexual light, or that they in their own way have a specific brand of individuality 'sexuality' and it makes me think that, it's a different combination for everyone.

Sometimes I lose track between sexy/cute/endearing, and infatuation that I don't even really know.


----------



## Narcissa (Mar 2, 2016)

A wicked and clever mind, an artistic person, fast thinker, dominant, cunning, deep rough voice and oh analytic eyes (To see someone analyse you intensely is one of the biggest turn ons ever).


----------



## Dissonance (Aug 23, 2012)

Expressiveness, elegance. A sense of subdued intensity. Creativity. A meld of calm conviction and childish curiosity.. it's difficult to describe.


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

A good boner


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Independence, confidence, Intelligence, humour, well rounded Individuals, blue/green eyes/ Country boys/ men with a thick accent/ deep thinkers/gentlemen/good lovers/extroverted thinkers/ introverted feelers/ AND men over 6 feet, heh ( had to throw in one shallow answer )


----------



## wickedly (Mar 13, 2016)

Narcissa said:


> A wicked and clever mind, an artistic person, fast thinker, dominant, cunning, deep rough voice and oh analytic eyes (To see someone analyse you intensely is one of the biggest turn ons ever).


minus the voice, describes the girl i want lol



Dissonance said:


> Expressiveness, elegance. A sense of subdued intensity. Creativity. A meld of calm conviction and childish curiosity.. it's difficult to describe.


you straight up described me. <3


----------



## Dissonance (Aug 23, 2012)

wickedly said:


> you straight up described me. <3


Well, add the soft skin and squishy boobs and


----------



## NotGettingThere (May 13, 2016)

Mutual chemistry- I could list a million things I find attractive but in the end it's always something I cannot quite define. But when I see it and feel it I KNOW IT.


----------



## AnonymousSteve (May 17, 2016)

Anything that literally gives me a boner is sexually appealing, by definition, and that's a fact.


----------



## star dust (Jun 13, 2016)

I'm an INFP. Have never really thought about this, for me sexy is secondary to mental/emotional connection, so maybe My number 1 thing should be that.

Feelings are sexy. Like deep eye gazing, lots of physical non sexual touching, sweet words. Feeling cherished. Then comes the sexy.
Things I like in a potential sexual partner- intelligence and or proficiency (Not talking about proficiency in the sexual act here but that helps too I guess lol), I think familiarity can be sexy when you've been with someone for a long period of time, I guess I would be most sexually attracted to an N type rather than an S type, someone who has depth and with whom I can have a deep connection with. Someone who I feel will make me feel protected and safe? Raw emotion and honest passion, so someone who can I guess show me their vulnerability so I can feel safe showing mine. I have a lot of walls up I think. Definitely childlike wonder and curiosity.


----------



## 379578 (May 29, 2016)

Hey,

Well... I think that sex is mostly how you feel it inside first. It's not like casual hook-ups or FWB. It starts with this look you know... The thing of look and smile that would melt winter into spring... You know when you feel this mutual connection, that feeling when you are wondering, like in the moonlight. Picture this : you are in a noisy place and there is this mysterious other person, completely unaffected by the environment. Quiet, almost like their mind is blank. You just want to get on the inside to figure it out, you know... It is a raw desire, pure and intriguing... The time stops and there you are, eye gazing and thinking "Wow...who is he/she?..."

It's something deep... You can't explain it but I would say that it appeals something unique and familiar.


----------

